
Gates: Coronavirus may be ‘once-in-a-century pathogen we’ve been worried about’ - joering2
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/02/28/bill-gates-says-coronavirus-may-be-once-in-a-century-pathogen.html
======
cable2600
How do we know it wasn't created in a lab?
[https://nypost.com/2020/02/22/dont-buy-chinas-story-the-
coro...](https://nypost.com/2020/02/22/dont-buy-chinas-story-the-coronavirus-
may-have-leaked-from-a-lab/)

